# Secret Scarf Swap



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

As discussed, we have decided to do a Secret Scarf Swap.

You can knit, crochet, weave, sew or ... You just need to make a scarf!

I am going to PM a questionnaire to everyone who wants to sign up. The swap will take place in February, sign up will close in Jan. 

For anyone who is interested, you can feel free to include goodies from your stash or special treats for your secret someone. Please do not feel obligated to spend money on this, just a fun thing to do if you can/want to.

Please post below if you are interested, or if you have any questions! 

I will PM you, please be sure to have space in your inbox! Alternatively, you can email me at 

[email protected]

I am REALLY looking forward to this guys! Thanks so much for being great!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to sign up!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

And me.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

And me!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Me too


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sign me up!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in, as long as I can send a fuzzy fabric scarf. My crochet and knitting skills are such it would take me a year to complete.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

He, he...I already picked a pattern!:sing:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh  This sounds like fun.

I haven't been here in a while but.......I still get on here and read. I've been knitting and crocheting. Mainly crochet hats but am actually knitting my first hat. It's called "The Rikke Hat" off of Ravelry. I'm using Madelinetosh's "steam age" color. It's really pretty. Also have been making some wraps and such. MAINLY...I've been buying waaaayyyy too much yarn. I have so many projects I want to do


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

If I'm not a regular poster....can I still sign up?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Me too please ! Do cowls /infinity scarves count ? ( maybe that could be a question on the survey ? )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Not to be a wet blanket (even though I am  ), 
I feel the need to remind everyone of one thing.

Speaking from personal experience with scarf swaps on this website:

Including people who are not regular posters to this forum
will significantly increase the amount of non-finishers and variously disappointed swappers. 

Please keep that in mind when you sign up.
If you absolutely could not bear to be left out of the reciprocation... don't do it.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok. I'll skip this one and try to post more often and maybe catch the next one.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Miz Mary said:


> Me too please ! Do cowls /infinity scarves count ? ( maybe that could be a question on the survey ? )



I will add that to the next questionnaire round that goes out. 

I ask on it male/female wrt the scarf. Do you want a male or female scarf? Lol I make no promises, but figured it would be courteous to at least give people the option


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I completely forgot that I had plans to travel after the first of the year. I'm not sure when, or for how long, but when I go I most likely won't be able to work on a scarf project. So, Lexie, will you please take me off this particular swap.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Include me. Another thing to ask is color family. There are colors that I would NEVER chose for ME. A sunny yellow make me look jaundiced, for example.

Jacki


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Jacki said:


> Include me. Another thing to ask is color family. There are colors that I would NEVER chose for ME. A sunny yellow make me look jaundiced, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki



Color questions are on there!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM makes a good point! Lexi et al you can run this how you choose but just know GAM speaks from a lot of experience.

GeorgiaGirl Im leaving it up to Lexi and the others. Either way, please do post more often. Take pictures of your work and post that also.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Sign me up! 

I read the thread yesterday, but made myself wait and really think about what my January and February hold in terms of commitments before posting. I should have more than enough time to get a scarf done. Plus, I have a few patterns that have been in my ravelry queue for a while, and this seems like a perfect reason to make one.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Do we post the answers to our questionairre here or in pm back to you, lexi? Oh, and did I already say "Count me in!"


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

You can reply to my PM, I thought it would be better than putting peoples names and addresses out where it's searchable!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

ok.. I am going to be brave. Count me in too, please.


----------



## Ketoriverfarm (Aug 8, 2014)

Since I am very new to this thread, I will sit this one out too. But I expect to see lots of pictures!!!

I have the following projects in progress. I am finishing up the second sock of my homespun for my DH who has size 14 feet. So not a minor project. I have a summer shawl in cotton which I will not need until next summer. A winter scarf I am crotcheting out of my Mom's stash. And a knitted afghan that my Mom had stArted before she died. My mother had an entire bedroom of yarn stored away and about a dozen projects in various stages when she got sick. So I am whittling down what I inherited.

For toys I have two spinning wheels, a picker, a drum carder, hand cards and one spindle. And my newest toy as yet untouched is a Gilmore loom. 

Since I have a herd of Icelandic sheep, I have lots of fiber to play with. 

I had planned to take a picture or two, but I think that I am coming down with the flu which my DH had all last week. Sigh!

Susan


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Susan- please feel free to play if you want to!! 

Pictures are required, of your flock and of the scarves in the swap! Sure hope you aren't getting sick-- bone broth, vitamin c, and some grass fed raw milk if you've got it!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome Susan ( ketoriverfarm) !! Jump in wherever and post lots of pictures !! Hope you dont get sick !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lexi - I just sent you my info. 

Thanks so much for taking on this project! I think it will be fun.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One size fits all. I can handle it.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I would love to participate! Please sign me up.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Is this going to be a secret as to who we are knitting for ...like a random generator ( we send to one person and receive from somebody else, and dont know who until we receive ) OR are we partnering up, knowing as we knit ?? ?!?! 

I send my questionnaire back !!!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

You'll know who you're sending to, but no one will know who they're receiving from! I am going to do it mostly random selector, but allergies, countries, smoker/pet prefs will all be considered. 

I haven't really decided how we'll do the reveal. Maybe we'll do a "guess" thread! 

Thoughts?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Won't you know who when you receive your scarf? That seems the best time to reveal who you are.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

This sounds like so much fun, but I'd like to find out the time requirements before I sign up or not! When should scarves be finished and shipped?

Ok, I'm a dingbat. I just re-read the first post a third time and saw that sign up will close in Jan and swapping is in Feb. :hammer: Sign me up! I'll be free by then!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

It doesn't have to be so Marchie. We can ship packages with just a return address on them (no name) and have fun guessing here, or we can reveal when we send our packages, or we can do it any number of other ways (Google has a lot of ideas, I just started looking).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

We could have a week picked out that we all send , so we all receive around the same time ... then have a reveling thread ??


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

OK, I have talked it over and I'm not planning to go on my trip until early spring. So I if it's OK I'd like to put my name back in the swap pot.

Lexie, could you please resend the pm the signup questionnaire.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh what the hay please count me in also. Thank you!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Lexi you put a lot of thought into the questionnaire this is going to be fun! Thanks for organizing this.


ETA: You all are bad enablers lol.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Weep I just checked my private messages to see the questionnaire. Is this too late?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

naura said:


> Weep I just checked my private messages to see the questionnaire. Is this too late?


I believe the sign up ends in January.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

All is well.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Can I sign up too please? This sounds like fun!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

When in Jan do the sign-ups close? I'm itching to cast on a rather big project, but not sure if I have time to finish it before I would need to start my scarf for this swap.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I was thinking on closing sign up on 15 Jan, and having the send offs start mid Feb. Thoughts?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm SO itching to start !! Gotta wait to read about my fiber friends' likes and dislikes etc !! Its killin me !!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are we going to knit up the scarf and send it in, or get a guide as to what materials to use, pattern, who it&#8217;s for?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm going to send you a person and their survey, then you'll send your scarf et al to them directly. However you chose to create your scarf is totally up to you!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, this is going to be fun!  

Thanks for all your work on this, Lexi!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Lexi is it too late for me to opt out? I have a bunch of medical stuff coming up.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Woodpecker said:


> Lexi is it too late for me to opt out? I have a bunch of medical stuff coming up.



Not at all, sorry I didn't get to respond to your pm yet.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have assigned everyone, and sent out the info! If you are participating and have NOT received a PM from me, please get in touch. 

If there are any problems with the assignments as I created them, please let me know.

The secret secret is included in everyone's message. Let me know if you want a part of that


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
Got mine!
I'm so in on the secret secret!:thumb:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Got mine.  

I forget...are we all shipping things out when they are done or are we waiting for around the same time or ?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I was thinking that we should all have everything sent out by the third week of February. Before is fine, but let's make that the deadline. 

*Say, 21 Feb. *

I did not participate in this swap-- there wasn't a fair way for me to assign someone my name. Please send me a PM when you ship your package!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Question: the super secret mission, should it be done as we can or should it be done on February 21?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm, I think as you can. There's no time limit on the unexpected!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my assignment! Fun fun!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

So many patterns to choose from. I think I&#8217;ll just make it up as I go along.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm stunned. I don't have quite the right color! How can that be???? I am forced... forced I tell you... to go yarn shopping. :happy2:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah.. the skein/colors just aren't going to make the scarf quite big enough to suit me.
I am either going to try to remember what that skein was in the first place or hope the LYS the next state over has more of it.....
Or just pick another..everytyhing.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pick more of everything.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone want to make extra? Pm me for details!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not in the swap . & this super secret mission is killing me!!!

Kas, of course you have to go shopping (or you can spin it)!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lucky Kasota!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Why you little tattle tells! Loving the super secret mission!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I found a skein in my stash that should be perfect in terms of color. I might need to go to my LYS for the super secret skein though.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, someday I will spin something of a quality that I would be willing to gift someone. As it is, with my life and lack of time let alone lace of peace, I am still a very poor spinner. 

Someday, though....  

In the meantime, I am forced to go yarn shopping this weekend.... Oh, poor, poor me!!!! :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gosh , Im having so much fun knitting this scarf ........ I'm using homespun, and I hope you like the colorS .........
...... working on the super secret mission as well !!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kasota said:


> In the meantime, I am forced to go yarn shopping this weekend.... Oh, poor, poor me!!!! :teehee:


I really feel so bad for you!!!


:umno:


Please don't disregard your first spinning efforts, they really knit / crochet / weave up into some of the most beautiful FO!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL!:happy2: Ya'll are funny!

As I reached SABLE several years ago, and have added to it well since, I'm afraid I found exactly what I was looking for. :bored:
But I have my own dilemma, it's that I like what I'm making so much, I want to keep it!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How is everyone doing?
I'm about 3/4's of the way through with #1 and have the yarn picked and ready to go for the super secret mission.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am like... not even started. 

:ashamed:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am about 1/2way through and am waiting until I can hit the LYS when I head down to buy feed.
Though, if I stay true to form, I will frog the whole thing and choose a different pattern.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am about 1/3 of the way through. Maybe closer to 1/2.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

The homespun didnt work out ... not enough of it !! But I did find something else that is perfect , about 1/4 into it !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I am back from Texas and got my swap person! Ready to start looking through the stash for something suitable!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I have about 8 rows to go for #1, so maybe finishing tonight.

As for super secret mission, I have yarn, have pattern, discovered I _have not _needles in the size called for. Might try swatching it out with the next size up since I tend to knit tight.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm 95% done... except I think I'm going to start embellishing now, lol, I can't just leave it plain after all!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I am 95% done. Yay house sitting and evenings keeping sleeping dogs company..... Hours of time every day to knit.... Fun!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I have had to start over! I made the scarf long! I will redo this weekend.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dawn, the best scarf I ever made, in my opinion, is over 7 feet long!
I love that thing as it easily wraps twice around my neck, and then hangs down just enough to cross over my front, and be tucked into a coat and stay put.
I wouldn't rip it out, just leave it as is, who ever the receiver is will love it!:happy2:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree with Debi completely!
A long scarf beats a short scarf any day!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I love a long scarf, too!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

not started yet - but thinking of the possibilities! :dance: :bouncy:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I found a reversible pattern that I like and have started on that portion. I hope it turned out right as I do not want to unknit.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Dawn I agree..... dont re do it ! Long scarves ROCK !!!! .....

I am debating .... a cowl to wrap twice around , or make it a little longer for a scarf ..... if I do a cowl, I may have an odd ball skein left over !!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ladies, I had already taken it apart,I wanted to try to make a cowl. I will start again this weekend.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So I knit an arm knit scarf in my class today, I have to knit one every class to demonstrate to my students, and I was wondering if you think it would be weird to send it on as my scarf. I used nice yarn in a color I think my recipient would like, but I'm afraid that it would seem too easy or lazy. I have some nice yarn set aside for a regular scarf too. 
Thoughts?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I think you should send whatever you want!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I think an arm-knit scarf would be COOL!!! I am an equal opportunity scarf lover!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Arm scarves ROCK !! I made one, and its my "go to " scarf , wish I had more !!! My doubled cowl is blocking ..... hope my recipient loves it , I really do !!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I think an arm-knit scarf is fine, too. In my mind, this scarf swap is about

1) making a surprise scarf or cowl for someone, 
2) looking forward to receiving a package, 
3) finding out who your secret swapper is, 

more than trying to outdo each other in fanciness or difficulty.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So I went to the LYS today and behaved myself completely!
And though it had been a year since I bought the skein that I started with, there was one more tucked in a corner. Go me!

(I did stop by the thrift store and buy 5 100% cashmere sweater for less than $20 though.. I think I will discombobulate them into a scarf or something...)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Kris in MI said:


> I think an arm-knit scarf is fine, too. In my mind, this scarf swap is about
> 
> more than trying to outdo each other in fanciness or difficulty.


What? :grit: Okay, so now I have to rip it all out and start over. :hair

Just kidding.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I finished weaving a bamboo, silk and merino scarf last month that turned out to be just over 10' long, fringe included. It is scrumptious!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

How's everyone coming along? I should be finished today but I'll probably wait a bit to ship it out.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am about halfway, but intend on curling up tonight with Netflix and the scarf.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Just need to sew a seam , and ready to ship ! ( I'll wait a week .... )


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait, are we going to shop when we are done? I thought we were going to wait until the 21


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

lac, that's kinda what I was wondering, and why I wasn't shipping now.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought that we could all ship in the week coming up to the 21 but definitely have it out by then. 

What do y'all think, ship between 14 Feb and 21 Feb?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

That works for me!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Shipping time sounds great !


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I finished up last night, now just need to do a bit of shopping for a few extra surprises to include in the package!:happy2:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I need to cast on soon. :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

picked out a pattern and am hoping a "road trip" will be all I need to get going on this! :grin:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Whew!
Finished!
And I love it.
Gonna block it tomorrow!
Woot!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ackkkkkkkkkkkk- just read this- must ship out the week of the 21st? I better get on it!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

We are packing to move so I am planning to mail my swap scarf on Monday. Just thought I'd let ya'll know.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Oh, and whoever has me - we will be leaving here sometime around the 21st of this month. As soon as I know my new mailing address I will send it to Lexie to forward on to you.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Going anywhere fun?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I screwed up, big time.
My brain read the info sheet on my person wrong, and I used one of the wrong colors!:hammer:
So, I have managed to make another, different pattern. I think I will send my person both, and if they really hate the one, which was the one I really loved, then they are totally free to gift it on to someone who they feel will love it.

Yes, I am a total goober.:facepalm:


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

lac, we are moving from New Mexico back to the foothills of North Carolina to be closer to my family. Not sure about "fun".


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I think it'll be a lovely place to live! We visit NC when we go to Georgia to see Steve's mom. When we had the farm here for sale that's where we wanted to buy next.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hercsmama- you are funny. 

I live by the old addage that " A good horse is never a bad color" so if it was me - just teach me to love that color!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love NC! I've got family in Winston-Salem, Ashville, and Henderson.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I grew up in the foothills of NC and lived there until I was in my mid 30s. It feels good to be going home.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh squee!
Right near me maybe.. welcome home!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Yep, probably not too far away. Seems like you are close to Caldwell County but I don't remember for sure. I have heard that there's a lys in Morganton that offers weaving classes. Have you been there?

And I'll probably wait and mail the swap scarf the middle of the week. I don't want to be first and we won't be leaving until the 27th now.

We are going to the big city of Albuquerque tomorrow and we're going to stop by a real yarn shop. I don't get to real stores very often.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Since we aren't shipping until this next week, are we posting pics before we do, or when we receive?????


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

On receipt only! And please fire me a pm when you send, so I can keep track.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Cast off the super secret mission tonight! Now to block, then gather goodies, pack and mail out on Tuesday.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Knitted, blocked, ends run in, boxed and ready to go....... And then I find out today is a holiday. :facepalm: so will go out Tuesday.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I just cast on yesterday! I best get busy!!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My scarf is finished. I just need to take a few pictures and pack it up for mailing! 

Just so I'm clear, we can reveal ourselves to the recipient when they receive it, right? :nerd:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

made good progress last night!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Katie, my understanding is that when we mail them, we let the recipient know who we are. Then, as we receive them, we post who sent us what.
Is that right Lexie?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought it would be fun to guess, but I don't know... Hmm

What do y'all think?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm okay either way, but. . .

I need to know before I mail! Was planning to go to the post office this afternoon. Guess I could wait until tomorrow.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, guessing would be more fun, but, that requires no return address for some, if not most of us. I'd hate for something to go wrong in shipping, and have something just left "out there" somewhere.
Then again, I'm one to worry about such things, so whatever ya'll decide is fine with me.:thumb:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

We can put a return address with no name? You can do it as you see fit, not everyone knows everyone's names/locations. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm..either way is ok with me! I am ok with return address with no name. That way at least it can come back if something goes wrong with shipping!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I decided to include a short note w/my forum name at the end.

Can't wait for the recipients to receive their surprise packages


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If it is ok with my recipient 
I am going to mail out Monday.
Now, I could run around the house like a fool and try to throw some stuff in a box and mail it on my lunch break tomorrow, but I don't wanna.
And I could mail out Saturday before noon, but we should have a bit of fresh snow/ice on the roads and ..no.

So, Monday.
With stuff in a box that is actually labeled and stuff.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

mine will be heading on Monday! &#9829;


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine will head out on Monday, too! Oh, this is all so exciting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't wait for the reveals !!!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Should we start a whole new thread for the boxes? I'm so excited I've checked the mail twice today..... No mail yet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Watching this from afar, I'm excited for all of you.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/534049-secret-scarf-swap-reveals.html


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have not started checking the mail yet because I didn't think we were to mail them before the 21st and some people are mailing on the 23rd. I can't wait! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I mailed yesterday .... I'm hoping this darn stormy weather doesnt hold up any of our packages !!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm mailing tomorrow!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

The package is AWAY!!!! (I walked to the post office with the box and it had warmed all the way up to -10ÂºF! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - but it started out at -30ÂºF!)


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

That is serious dedication WIHH. <3


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

WIHH, you got me beat! It was a 'balmy' -15F here when I started work this morning. Warmed all the way up to 3F by the time I had horses taken care of for the day.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It was 0Â° when I woke up. By the time I mailed off my package it was 18Â°.
I like being in Nebraska. I don't miss the Minnesota cold at all.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

It was so cold here this morning. 31! Jeesh!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It got up in the high 30's on Saturday (or was it Friday?) I kept the back door open while I carried in a couple loads of groceries because it seemed so warm! High on Thursday was -1Â°


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

My package is on it's way to .....????. It'll probably not arrive at it's destination before we leave and I will probably be offline for about a week while we find a place to stay. I've not forwarded our mail yet, don't really know where we are going.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I forgot to post, I sent mine out last Saturday, and see that it was delivered on Monday. Can't wait to hear from her.


----------

